# Harvesting questions.



## Wheeler (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi,

I new to this, never grown before.  I have 12 plants growing outdoors, they're about 3-4 feet tall.  I'm pretty psyched, obviously.    No buds yet, but they're getting nice and bushy (I topped them awhile back) and I'm hoping!

Here's my question:  I know the female buds are my prime target.  Once the plants sex, I'll kill the males.  So, are the male plants pretty much junk or can their buds be dried & cured?  

If I can use the male buds, great.  But what about the rest of the male & female plants, is anything off them (stems, leaves, etc) really useable?  Or should I just take the buds and be happy?

Thanks in advance,

Wheeler


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 29, 2007)

Heya,

Males don't produce any bud at all, Only flowers that carry the pollen to cause females to seed. On a male, you're best off just tossing it all around. I do know some people who harvest all the leaves from them and dry them out and put into a bag and save till they get the leaves off the females and make hash.

Stems from both male and female are pretty much uselss if you ask me. They do have resin glands in them, but i wouldn't save them, it's up to you though!

So pretty much you wanna kill males on first site, harvesting the leaves and wating till you can harvest the leaves from the female plants and making hash is solely up to you. Other than killing the males, harvesting leaves, and waiting for your bud to grow, nothing else can really be done in here.

Also if you're looking into growing again, the leaves and the stems may be some compost materials for you  Organic soil is good. But good luck bro and take care!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Wheeler (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks, Dewayne.

I typed buds but meant flowers.  DOH!  

Wheeler


----------

